

Generate Test Cases with IPOG - gowan
http://jesg.github.io/testing/2015/06/08/generate-test-cases-with-ipog.html

======
gowan
i was originally going to submit this as a "Show HN" but i could not choose
between the ruby project[1] and the java project[2]. let me know what can be
improved in the future.

[1] [https://github.com/jesg/dither](https://github.com/jesg/dither) [2]
[https://github.com/jesg/dither-java](https://github.com/jesg/dither-java)

